# Auratus breeding issue



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

I have a bit of a problem with my auratus, or rather, I don't have a problem and that lack of a problem is starting to fill up my entire house. 


Well, I've gone from no sign of reproduction at all to a froglet and 4 tadpoles in a month, all from the auratus. The azureus and terribilis have been trying, but with no luck yet. The DAY I pull a tadpole from the vivarium, the male starts calling again. And EVERY single time the female responds to him. 


I am by no means complaining about that; it's awesome and I'm enjoying their pleasant-sounding calls, display of natural behaviour, and raising their cute offspring. Soon, though, I'm going to have to turn my entire house into an aquarium. There is no way I can keep 7 auratus in a 15-gallon vivarium. Also, I just found two tadpoles in one bromeliad. I know that auratus tadpoles can be cannibalistic, but these two are similar in size. Should I separate them or keep them together?


Assuming the auratus keep breeding at this rate, I'll have more tadpoles than I can care for. Add that to the fact that the azureus and terribilis are just bound to get it right sooner or later, and I'm probably going to need to hire a bunch of servants.


Apparently large dendrobatids can live into their late teens or even their early twenties. 

Mine are about four years old, and have produced 5 babies in one month.

Assuming they live to the average age of 15 years for auratus and keep breeding at this rate, they could keep breeding for another 132 months and produce *660* more babies.....


Okay, the most immediate question is, what should I do about the two tadpoles that the male placed in the same bromeliad? Should I separate them or leave them together?


Thanks.


----------



## Elliot (Apr 6, 2011)

Not sure on the tads. I could tell you if they were tincs. 
To fix your breeding problem there are several choices 
1. Sell the tads some of the tads and raise a few one your own. That would be the first thing I would do. 
2. Lower the temperature and humidity of their viv. Also lower the amount of food that they get at each feeding (just a little). This works for me and I have heard of it working for other people, but I also have heard of it not working. Sometimes it will stop the breeding and other times it will just slow it down
3. Separate them
4. Sell them to me


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

I feel ya. This summer alone i have produced over 35 babies from 1 pair. I actually keep the babies in a 10 gallon. Theres about 15 in there at the moment. Everyone eats well and looks healthy until i can sell them.
As for the auratus tads, Ive raised some communally and saw no cannibalistic behavior. They did grow slower then the ones I seperated. One thing to do is to lower the humidity or you could pull the eggs and rase them outside of the tank. I have mine in deli cups. It does not take up a huge space bc they all stack up. They will make eggs for a while and eventually will slow it down. Also try feeding less. I went from everyday to every 3 days and they have slowed down on eggs. I was getting 8-10 healthy eggs every 10 days at one point.


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

Elliot said:


> Not sure on the tads. I could tell you if they were tincs.
> To fix your breeding problem there are several choices
> 1. Sell the tads some of the tads and raise a few one your own. That would be the first thing I would do.
> 2. Lower the temperature and humidity of their viv. Also lower the amount of food that they get at each feeding (just a little). This works for me and I have heard of it working for other people, but I also have heard of it not working. Sometimes it will stop the breeding and other times it will just slow it down
> ...


Thanks for the advice. I think I'll take option 1. Keep some, sell some. That sounds like the most reasonable thing to do.


----------



## Elliot (Apr 6, 2011)

Phyllobates azureus said:


> Thanks for the advice. I think I'll take option 1. Keep some, sell some. That sounds like the most reasonable thing to do.


Ah man! I was hoping you were going to take option #4. Lol!


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

Elliot said:


> Ah man! I was hoping you were going to take option #4. Lol!


I'm not giving my adults away, but you can have some of the babies if you want


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Be happy they're breeding so well! I'm having a hard time with my vents getting then to breed. I feed a nod feed and feed and mist and mist and mist! I think they just hate me especially when they call it's like they're teasing me?

What kind of auratus do you have? I have a female green and bronze looking for a special friend.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

5 in a month really isn't a lot from auratus.

Also....you don't have to raise the tads if you don't want to.


----------

